# How facially attractive do you have to be for gymcel halo?



## HorseFace (Dec 13, 2018)

I mean it seems if your average or above gymceling can increase your smv, but if your below average it only contributes to ogremaxing.
Altough if you have a below average kind high trust face it doesn't do much for you either.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 13, 2018)

@itsOVER thoughts?


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 13, 2018)

Boyo it goes like this.

If you started gymcelling as a 4, you'll still be a 4. If you started as a 5, you'll still be a 5, and so on.

Gymcelling is like the cherry on top of a cake - with your face being the cake. A cherry does not increase the taste of the overall cake, at best it's just a nice bonus, at worst it means nothing at all. You'd always be better off increasing the taste of the overall cake (i.e. adding face points) then trying to cover a shit taste with decoration (i.e. by gymcelling).


----------



## MentalCel (Dec 13, 2018)

It's over if you don't have a good face


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 13, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> It's over if you don't have a good face


This eggcel needs hair transplant asap but he is instead improving his physique


----------



## MentalCel (Dec 13, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> This eggcel needs hair transplant asap but he is instead improving his physique


"girls like bald dudes look at Jason Statham bro, being bald is alpha bro"


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 13, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> "girls like bald dudes look at Jason Statham bro, being bald is alpha bro"


5 reasons why girls like bald men (includes pics of Stathom, Vin Diesel and other famous baldcels)


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> "girls like bald dudes look at Jason Statham bro, being bald is alpha bro"


"Hey remember to grow a beard and post it on r/beards bro!"


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 13, 2018)

At PSL 6 or above, you can choose from the following that may give you a slight advantage: gymcelling, fashionmaxxing, teethmaxing, etc. This is the minimum PSL rating where you aren't in visible to women anymore and where the little things actually start to matter. 

Anything below that and your only option, in most cases, is to be a surgerycell or JBWcell.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

4.5 (average) is enough.


itsOVER said:


> Boyo it goes like this.
> 
> If you started gymcelling as a 4, you'll still be a 4. If you started as a 5, you'll still be a 5, and so on.
> 
> Gymcelling is like the cherry on top of a cake - with your face being the cake. A cherry does not increase the taste of the overall cake, at best it's just a nice bonus, at worst it means nothing at all. You'd always be better off increasing the taste of the overall cake (i.e. adding face points) then trying to cover a shit taste with decoration (i.e. by gymcelling).



While I do agree with this, PSL users in general give points for a good height and body.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 13, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Boyo it goes like this.
> 
> If you started gymcelling as a 4, you'll still be a 4. If you started as a 5, you'll still be a 5, and so on.
> 
> Gymcelling is like the cherry on top of a cake - with your face being the cake. A cherry does not increase the taste of the overall cake, at best it's just a nice bonus, at worst it means nothing at all. You'd always be better off increasing the taste of the overall cake (i.e. adding face points) then trying to cover a shit taste with decoration (i.e. by gymcelling).



Good take.


----------



## shimada (Dec 13, 2018)

it adds points *if shes already attracted to you*, or if theres some chance she might like a perfect body as shes never had it before. it may help in some respects.


----------



## Mainländer (Dec 13, 2018)

5 at the very least.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 14, 2018)

Low bf% adds +1 point, there's a noticeable difference between a gymcelled low bf% and anorexia low bf%. So you going from a 3 to a 4 and still being ugly doesn't mean it's useless.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 14, 2018)

Esteban said:


> Low bf% adds +1 point, there's a noticeable difference between a gymcelled low bf% and anorexia low bf%. So you going from a 3 to a 4 and still being ugly doesn't mean it's useless.


True tbh I wws anorexia maxxing and I didnt get any female attention at all


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 14, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> It's over if you don't have a good face


I remember that guy on reddit claiming that he was above average looks.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 14, 2018)

At least 3.5psl


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 14, 2018)

8.5 PSL


----------



## androidcel (Dec 14, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Boyo it goes like this.
> 
> If you started gymcelling as a 4, you'll still be a 4. If you started as a 5, you'll still be a 5, and so on.
> 
> Gymcelling is like the cherry on top of a cake - with your face being the cake. A cherry does not increase the taste of the overall cake, at best it's just a nice bonus, at worst it means nothing at all. You'd always be better off increasing the taste of the overall cake (i.e. adding face points) then trying to cover a shit taste with decoration (i.e. by gymcelling).



https://lookism.net/Thread-Black-Pi...ADS-REALROB-GTFIH-EARTHSHATTERING-REVELATIONS


----------



## MentalCel (Dec 14, 2018)

Sc22 said:


> I remember that guy on reddit claiming that he was above average looks.


It's over for bluepilledcels


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 14, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> It's over for bluepilledcels


It's over for gymmaxxed eggcels that are also bluepilled confirmed


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 14, 2018)

dpeends on several factors

can your face tolerate face bloat? i mean does it hold fat in the cheeks etc

a ton of other factors come into play.

but all that being said, being lean year round with a decent amount of mass 20ffmii+ (past noob gainz) is enough for the halo.


the asnwer to your thread is be as attractive as possible obviously. gymcelling wont make you more facially attractive, there totally different.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Dec 14, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Boyo it goes like this.
> 
> If you started gymcelling as a 4, you'll still be a 4. If you started as a 5, you'll still be a 5, and so on.
> 
> Gymcelling is like the cherry on top of a cake - with your face being the cake. A cherry does not increase the taste of the overall cake, at best it's just a nice bonus, at worst it means nothing at all. You'd always be better off increasing the taste of the overall cake (i.e. adding face points) then trying to cover a shit taste with decoration (i.e. by gymcelling).


That's a perfect summary


----------



## shimada (Dec 14, 2018)

At this point I'm convinced people who havent tried it arent qualified to answer. And 6 months to a year doesnt count lol. The type of women it will attract will depend on your overall size


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 15, 2018)

shimada said:


> At this point I'm convinced people who havent tried it arent qualified to answer. And 6 months to a year doesnt count lol. The type of women it will attract will depend on your overall size



But it goes like this when it comes to gymcels coping:

Haven't tried it? You're lazy bro.
Tried it? You're bitter bro.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 15, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> But it goes like this when it comes to gymcels coping:
> 
> Haven't tried it? You're lazy bro.
> Tried it? You're bitter bro.


Both of those statements are true tho

If you haven't tried it you should
If you have and didn't make progress you're bitter cuz u have bad genetics


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Both of those statements are true tho
> 
> If you haven't tried it you should
> If you have and didn't make progress you're bitter cuz u have bad genetics



There we go boys, proof that a gymcel will never accept that his cope isn't working.


----------



## shimada (Dec 17, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> But it goes like this when it comes to gymcels coping:
> 
> Haven't tried it? You're lazy bro.
> Tried it? You're bitter bro.



would have to see the failed results (as in the body)


----------



## King (Dec 17, 2018)

at least average


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 17, 2018)

5/10

Average.


----------

